# Who here figured out their type from the very beginning?



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, I spent really long figuring out my MBTI (still not entirely sure to this day), but got my enneagram 3 right off the bat.

I had to admit, when I first read the 3 description after taking the test I hated the enneagram with a passion. Lol. The description just rubbed me the wrong way, and I was literally stunned for a few seconds. I think that was what made me sure I was a 3.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Not me. I first came here as a 4, then I was briefly a 5. It fit me even worse than 4, but I didn't know better than to not blindly follow an online enneagram test result back then.

Looking back, I'm such a textbook 9 in so many ways that it baffles me that I ever mistyped myself as a 4 in the first place. But hey, I was an Ennean00b, so...

Although I do fit 4 pretty well, esp sp/sx 4.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

it took my awhile too. MBTI on the other hand was easy, I knew instantly that I was ENFP


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Both my MBTI and enneagram were wrong. Though the confusion is understandable considering that the combination is odd and because I don't relate as heavily to the other ENFPs. Also, I had a history of Ne Te looping when I was first introduced to MBTI and mistook this for Te dom and not Ne dom.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

I typed myself as a 5, then several people starting suggesting I look into 9. So I switched to 9 because I knew nothing about enneagram and I hate being wrong, so I wasn't going to risk making an assertion when I didn't have all the facts. =P Then when I finally started studying enneagram more in-depth, I knew I was initially correct and I am a 5. 

Honestly, i think most people misunderstood developed Fe for me being a 9. I don't even have 9-fix in my tri-type.


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

When I first took the Riso and Hudson test (and every time afterwards) I tested as a 3, but I always thought I was a 7. I guess you could say that I wanted to be a 7; everyone thinks they're fun and who doesn't want to be seen as fun! The thing that really threw me off was the difference between a 7 doing a lot things just for the experience of it, compared to me doing things because I wanted to be the best and to achieve new things. After about maybe a year of going between the two I settled on the idea that I'm a 3. So I guess I could say I typed myself correctly the first time, but changed it a few hundred times afterwards lol.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

I knew I was a four from when I first read the descprition. I related to three, five, nine, two, and one as well. But I read all this stuff that fours BELIEVE and it was like reading my head. I felt kind of skewered, actually, like someone had gone into my journal and aired out my dirty laundry. for a while I played with the idea of being some of the other types. For a while I had convinced myself I was a nine because my dad really thought I was a nine (get this: because my room was messy. C'mon Dad. :dry, but then I built myself into this weird depressive episode becaus I read nines aren't sure of their identites and this tidbit how nines are set up to see themselves in all the type. One of the ennea books I had expounded on how nines are like a summation of all the types and the most understanding but the least in touch with themselves and their 'center' or 'soul" separate from others, which made me go, "Oh look, I can't type myself, must be a nine!" so I believed it even more, and I had this huge crying fit because I didn't have an identity and was all "life is meaingless, I have no identity, I am a nine, no identity, I just adapt to others, I hate myself, I have no grounds to exist if I don't know who I am, can I fix this, oh no..." like a *whiney young four *hahaha, but then I saw that I relate to the wings of four and integration and disintegration and it was like... who am I kidding..

The only reason I share tis was because even in being mis-typed my core fear was the four core fear. How ironic. It's amazing I missed that. Like, a nine wouldn't choose to sit on the living room four crying over an abstract theory in a book telling you you had no identity.

(in my defense I was like 11 or 12)


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

LittleB81 said:


> I notice that many people (including myself) have had past mistypes when it comes to their Enneagram personality type. Seems to be a fairly common thing. But just out of curiosity, is there anyone here who got it right the first time? I'd be interested in hearing your story.


When I was introduced to enneagram in the early 1990s I took a test and was found to be a type six. That was correct, though it came out 6w5 and I'm 6w7.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I had my tritype pretty damn close at 6w7, 9w8 and 3w4 when I first start off. In fact, I stuck to it for the first 6-8 months I was here before I first started doubting it. Since then, I've considered a core of each of the 3 - as well as a complete misidentification as a 4w5 and an 8w9 fix. 

Type 6 and 9 just seemed slightly more appealing than the 3, and even though I hate to sound stereotypical, I just didn't want to see the negative parts of the 3. I was also coming to terms with a massive failure [moving to Canada without paying any attention to what the future would bring except just feeling like everything's gonna turn out ok]. 

Long story short. I have my core down at 3w4 finally. I'm currently debating and researching 7w6 vs 6w7 for myself [in the meantime have just left it up in my signature for the heck of it]. I'm sure on 3w4 Core and 9w1 gut ... but one last piece of the puzzle remains: Am I 369 or 379?

[that was a rhetorical question, and not a type me request ]


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Hmm, well, I was introduced to the enneagram by a friend who said I was a "total four" and I read it and was like, well yeah, no shit. I really didn't give it much thought beyond that, like I needed some psychological theory to tell me what I already knew. And then I stupidly fell in love with someone; the whole situation was doomed from the start, it was like I was deliberately trying to hurt myself and every once in awhile I'd look at the levels of health in the riso-hudson description and would see how I was plummeting down.. down, just like it said it was for the four. But I didn't see that as a negative thing, because that's who I am/was, my life is supposed to be tragic, that's when I feel really alive and really me.

Well, then I hit the lowest I've ever been, very slowly regrouped and pretty much consciously decided I didn't want to be who I was anymore, that it hurt way too much. (There's a difference between romantic melancholic tragedy and constantly thinking of assorted ways to kill yourself.) So I tried to detach myself from my emotions more and then I began considering that maybe I really was a five. But that wasn't much better, and it didn't exactly fit, so then I began to wonder if I really had a clue about myself and therefore concluded I was a nine. Well, that didn't work, aside from being withdrawn and loving nature there is little in the way of nine within me, so I had to accept that I was a four, that I couldn't change who I was like that, and that I really didn't want to, in all honesty. But that was a journey.

@adverseaffects, I totally know what you mean about how you felt when you thought maybe you were a nine. The idea that I was so self-unaware depressed the hell out of me. I did a lot of sobbing too... (but I wasn't eleven so I have no defense)


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Admittedly, I wasn't an expert at this and still am far from it. The first time I took the test, I tested as a 9, but I later took a test and ended up as a 3. The test directed from the site gave me 9, and that mostly looks right.
Sometimes I look at 7 for strengths and weaknesses and wonder if that's really higher in my tritype than the 3.

If 9 is right, I had it the first time but didn't really "figure it out."


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I always tested 4w5 or 5w4, and so I started there. I saw myself more as a 4, but wasn't sure. After reading a book on enneagram, I knew for sure I was a 4 though; I think I cried when I read it :blushed:. I didn't have that reaction to the other type descriptions though. I related heavily to 5 still, and had something of a "reaction" to that also, so I saw that as my wing. For good measure I looked into 4w3 also, which was actually more appealing; it sounded more charming & functional to me, but I had to admit, it was not me. Learning the ego fix & core motivations & false beliefs by reading a decent book on enneagram basically helped me settle on a type.

I have a tendency to sort of hold my conclusions in suspension for as long as it takes to gather enough info to confidently make a decision, so I didn't begin to identity as a 4w5 until I had completed sufficient research & self-reflection. But I guess you could say I identified with my type from the beginning, since I was pretty sure I was either 4w5 or 5w4.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

When at first I read about it, I thought I could be a 3, a 4 or a 5 but pretty much every test I took gave 4 as a result. And the type description actually fits a lot, so...


----------

